# cat pregnancy bleeding early pregnancy



## juliecoons (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi

Dont know if anyone can help my queen is 5 weeks pregnant and i sloosing bloody discharge have took her to vets and she has been scanned but heart beats cannot be seen he said too early to see.
Given her antibiotics and said next 24hrs see how she is if she continues to loose then she will need to abort kittens and give her section, dont know what to do, please help !!


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Havent come across this before,was pyrometris mentioned by your vet?


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

I have had a queen drop blood for a week or so before birth, and all the kittens were fine. Nothing untoward happened, but that wasn't as early on in the pregnancy as your girl.

I think I would be reluctant to let my vet do a section though. Surely if these are the early indications of a litter being aborted, the queen will do that herself without the need for surgical intervention. Cats can also reabsorb any unviable kittens, so again Mother Nature takes care of that, and the bleeding could be an indication of that happening to one or two, but the rest of the litter could be fine.

If there are no indications that infection has set it, then I would ask why the vet thinks that a section is necessary. Some of them seem to be a bit quick with the knife.


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

If your girl is not unwell in herself and I guess your vet has not diagnosed pyometra? then she may continue her pregnancy even if she does lose one or two kittens, as Saikou says. 


I wouldn't take my girl in to have a ceasarian just because she was spotting blood early. I would be disappointed to see it though.


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

I agree, i don't know why a c-section was suggested. The infection will either clear up and all will be well, or the queen will reabsorb or abort the kittens anyway, of course we hope the latter won't happen......I should think she ought to be on antibiotics for the rest of the pregnancy though.



Saikou said:


> I have had a queen drop blood for a week or so before birth, and all the kittens were fine. Nothing untoward happened, but that wasn't as early on in the pregnancy as your girl.
> 
> I think I would be reluctant to let my vet do a section though. Surely if these are the early indications of a litter being aborted, the queen will do that herself without the need for surgical intervention. Cats can also reabsorb any unviable kittens, so again Mother Nature takes care of that, and the bleeding could be an indication of that happening to one or two, but the rest of the litter could be fine.
> 
> If there are no indications that infection has set it, then I would ask why the vet thinks that a section is necessary. Some of them seem to be a bit quick with the knife.


----------



## Tinks magic (Jan 4, 2009)

Hope everythings ok Julie.

This is Tinks lovely breeder!


----------



## juliecoons (Jan 20, 2009)

Thankyou for your comments, my vet has given her an injection of antibiotics, and a weeks supply.
I bought her home and fingers crossed all seems well, no more discharge so hopefully her pregnancy will carry on ok from now.


----------



## juliecoons (Jan 20, 2009)

Tinks magic said:


> Hope everythings ok Julie.
> 
> This is Tinks lovely breeder!


Thankyou xx


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Hey Julie,

as has been said i don't think a c-section should have been mentioned, all you can do really is keep a good eye on her xx

Please keep us updated won't you?

and welcome to the forum  sorry it was under such worrying circumstances for you  x


----------



## sjreilly72 (Jan 8, 2009)

Hey Julie, 
Hope everything is ok with your cat. I will keep you in my thoughts.


----------

